# Composers & Substances



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Who used what? Was it a thing? I'm a bit in the dark on this.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/classical-music-drugs/


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Tchaikov6 said:


> https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/classical-music-drugs/


The opium helped Hector and Frederic a lot! I can't say the same for Igor... :lol:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Mussorgsky died of, basically, alcoholism.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Do not forget all composer on Soundcloud, like they are _all_ eight miles high.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Do not forget all composer on Soundcloud, like they are _all_ eight miles high.


yes true, like the "Byrds"


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Sibelius. We lost the last 30 years of his life and music to alcohol.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you fine TC folks believe drug use was far less pronounced amongst Classical Music circles when compared to other genres?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you fine TC folks believe drug use was far less pronounced amongst Classical Music circles when compared to other genres?


I'm sure of it. Rock, Jazz, Rap, and those Beatnik Folkies.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Erik Satie died at 59 from cirrhosis of the liver from all the alcohol he imbibed at the cafe concerts he frequented.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Composers & Substances*



Captainnumber36 said:


> Who used what? Was it a thing? I'm a bit in the dark on this.


I feel confident maintaining that_ all_ composers, no matter their era or genre of composition, used quantities of water and foodstuffs (meats, vegetables, fruits) to sustain themselves, no matter what kinds of music they composed. Which suggests that such stuff as water and food has no impact upon musical style. Which is encouraging, I suppose.


----------

